# Search function for conversations.



## iamluthien

Hi!
It would be nice to have the search function to allow a research of keyword in your inbox!
I have a conversation that is pages and pages (more than 30) and it would be cute to be able to search between the messages by inserting a keyword!
I don't know how doable it is, but it would be useful


----------



## muchstuff

iamluthien said:


> Hi!
> It would be nice to have the search function to allow a research of keyword in your inbox!
> I have a conversation that is pages and pages (more than 30) and it would be cute to be able to search between the messages by inserting a keyword!
> I don't know how doable it is, but it would be useful


I totally agree. I've thought this many times, I have convos that are hundreds of pages long and it's frustrating and almost impossible to go back and find a particular topic. @Vlad is this doable?


----------



## tatapa

I wanted to make this exact hint it would be cool to have a search function


----------



## IntheOcean

Yes, that would be a very useful tool!


----------



## iamluthien

Lol, I didn't even remember I made this topic, but as we are all here, I still advocate for the search function in the conversations


----------



## sdkitty

it would also be nice to be able to search for a conversation with a particular member


----------

